# Fermentation temp



## Redskins (Feb 5, 2013)

Is it ok to ferment at room temperature? I don't have a way to put the fermenter bucket at a lower than room temperature but from what I read the temp should be lower than 70 degrees


----------



## dralarms (Feb 5, 2013)

Mine is always done at room temp. I've not had a problem except with watermelon, it HAS to be done at a cooler temp.


----------



## TonyP (Feb 5, 2013)

Fermenting at room temperature is usually fine. The primary issue you want to focus on is the yeast. There are some yeasts that work better at lower temps, but not the most common. Do a little research on the yeast you want to use online or ask here about specifics.


----------



## g8keeper (Feb 11, 2013)

well seeing as this post is in the the beer making area, i can only assume we are talking about fermenting beer....as tony stated, it depends on the yeasts, but that also depends on the style of beer you are trying to make...ale styles, and yeasts, are fine at room temperature....lagers on the other hand, in order to achieve the proper characteristics of the related lager beer styles, are supposed to be fermented at cooler temps...not fermentating at the recommended temperatures for specific beer styles and yeast strains can lead to off flavors for that particular beer type, and in some instances, may not allow the proper flavors to develop...when and if you are submitting your beer for judging in specific categories therefore, these off flavors and/or missing characteristics, are considered "faults", lending your beer to be marked down because of it...


----------



## socialdougal (Jul 20, 2015)

I have a related, specific question: I'm making an amber ale with malt extract, dried hops, white granular sugar, and saccharomyces cerevisiae yeast. I've seen advice on temperature that ranges from 11 ° C to 28 ° C. That's quite a range. Room temperature here is near the top end of that range now, and the wort fermented very vigorously to start with and is still going strong while at the primary stage. Does anyone foresee any problem? What would be an ideal temperature?


----------

